# Motorola Radios For Sale



## ralphwarren (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a total of qty 6 professional Motorola PR400 radios available for those of you who have been thinking about getting radios for the track or upgrading. I won't be needing them this year.

These are Motorola current-model radios and are extremely durable and powerful. They use Motorola standard accessories. The speakers are very powerful and penetrating and the high-capacity upgraded NiMH batteries last a long time. The quick chargers charge the batteries in about an hour.

Although they are used, they look like new. No scratches or anything. The batteries are 6 months old and are like new as well.

Programming is included. I can match your current freqs you have and/or provide new private freqs as well.

Here is info on the radios (not my web site, it's just info on the radios)...

PR400 Info (16 ch, no display, UHF)
http://www.daywireless.com/motorola_pr400.htm

PR400 Brochure (16 ch, no display, UHF)
http://www.daywireless.com/downloads/motorola/MD-EUPR400_PM400port.pdf

Here is what is included (qty 1 of each)...
Motorola PR400 Professional radio - UHF (438-470 MHZ), 16-channel, programming included
Manual - with quick reference card
High-Capacity NM-H Battery - less than 6 months old, tested, conditioned
Quick Charger - Charges batteries in aprox 1 hour
Antenna - Screw-on, long-whip, UHF
Belt clips - Sturdy, 3" removable

$275. each

These radios cost more than twice that new.

Please contact me at [email protected] if interested.

Sincerely,
-Ralph Warren


----------

